

Famous Sed One-Liners Explained - mqt
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-one-liners-explained-part-one/

======
hbien
My favorite command for projects still using svn:

    
    
        svn status | grep '^?' | sed -e 's/^? *//' | xargs svn add

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Wouldn't it just be easier to do `svn add --force .` ?

~~~
adamo
Oh, but where is the fun^H^H^Hsed in this?

